# Circuito para control de un turbo



## fratelo18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hola a todos, despues de patearme la mayoria de los foros quisiera que alguien con conocimientos me ayudase a resolver mi problema, por eso acudo a vosotros.

Mi problema es que tengo una señal de frecuencia que proviene del motor de un coche, esta frecuencia aumenta con las rpm del motor. A partir de esta señal quiero sacar una (PWM) frecuencia fija la cual quisiera modular su ancho de pulso(Duty cycle) dependiendo de las rpm del motor, es decir, si el motor esta funcionando en regimen de ralentí(800rpm o 26.6Hz) el Duty cycle sea 100% y que disminuya con las rpm proporcionalmente hasta las 3000rpm(100Hz), donde el duty cycle seria del 0%. La frecuencia de la pwm no me importa.Necesitaria un circuito capaz de hacer eso.

Este sistema me serviría para actuar una electroválvula de control de vacio, la cual deja pasar mas o menos vacio a un pulmon de un turbo dependiendo del duty cycle.

Muchaas gracias a todos y un saludo.


----------



## e-nixx (Nov 13, 2008)

hola fratelo18

interesante tu peticion, sabes se me ocurre algo, lo q necesitas primero es 1 conversor de frecuencia a voltaje f/v
luego ese voltaje lo filtras para quitarle algo de ruido, ese voltaje variara con las rpm del motor, luego la introduces a un generador de pwm, que puede ser 1 amplificador operacional qu en una de sus entradas tiene una señal triangular y por la otra tien el voltaje variable del conversor f/v, y en la salida del amp. op tendras 1 señal pwm proporcional a las rpm.
demas esta decir que hay q hacerle los ajustes necesarios para la relacion que nesesitas,luego la etapa de potencia para manejar la electrovalvula que mensionas
pero en linea  gruesa alli hay 1 idea, que la puedes trabajar.

espero haber servido de algo la idea, o almenos haber hecho pensar, jajjaaja

saludos desde chile ;-)


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 14, 2008)

PRimero de todo, debes indicar tus conocimientos y segundo te podemos guiar pero no fabricamos dispositivos.

Yo personalmente optaria por un microcontrolador,con uno pequeñito te apañas, ya que solo tienes una entrada y una salida.

Yo tomaria un pic12f675 con solo ocho patillas, simplemente deberias implementar 2 rutinas, una el frecuencimetro y otra PWM.

Ademas del mapa segun las medidas, claro.

Aunque el programador y el pic son economicos y reutilizables, debes estar dispuesto a aprender a programar.


Hay otros metodos "antiguos" para hacer esto, pero son de prestaciones mas mediocres y trabajosas para depurar.

No es lo mismo andar desoldando condensadores que sacar el micro de un zocalo y reprogramarlo tantas veces como sea necesario.


Si lo haces a la vieja usanza
Mirate el datasheet del 555, donde puedes encontrar varias ideas.
https://homepages.westminster.org.uk/electronics/pdf_files/555an.pdf


Podrias implementarlo de la siguiente forma:

Con un 555 en montaje como "monostable" o un disparo para tener una señal estable, por ejemplo pulsos 200us y frecuencia variable segun el motor.
Los pulsos de salida del 555 la aplico a la entrada de referencia del PWM. Esto lo montaria con un filtro pasibo doble o triple RC, o sea resistencia condensador resistencia condensador....

Como modulador PWM puedes localizar un MC34063, es el tipico regulador conmutado.
http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/MC34063A-D.PDF


Este me gusta por su sencillez y es muy utilizado en los cargadores de telefono para coche, el tipico adaptador de mechero.


----------



## thors (Nov 14, 2008)

¿¿¿ los turbos son los que los se mueven con los gases de escape  y a medida que aumentas las rpm tambien aumentas las rpm  que genera el turbo  ? 


puedes esplicar mejor y con mas detalle


----------



## fratelo18 (Nov 17, 2008)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> PRimero de todo, debes indicar tus conocimientos y segundo te podemos guiar pero no fabricamos dispositivos.
> 
> Yo personalmente optaria por un microcontrolador,con uno pequeñito te apañas, ya que solo tienes una entrada y una salida.
> 
> ...






Hola de nuevo y gracias por las respuestas. Dado que mis conocimientos de electronica son muy escasos casi opto por la opcion de la vieja usanza. He encontrado un esquema que me permite modular el ancho de pulso por medio de un voltaje(con dos 555) pero ahora el problema lo tengo con el conversor f/v. He estado mirando el lm 2917, pero no sé muy bien como hacer para poder ajustar el voltaje que me da para que a una cierta frecuencia(100Hz) me dé la diferencia de potencial maxima(12v) y a otra frecuencia (26.6Hz) me de la minima(0v).


Escucho vuestras opiniones con mucho agrado.

Gracias de nuevo y un saludo


----------



## e-nixx (Nov 19, 2008)

Hola amigo

sabes hay 1 forma bastante sencilla d hacer 1 conversor d f/ v , es 1 poco impreciso pero vale la pena
total lleva 2 componentes    1 resistencia y 1 condensador    jjajajja super facil, eso si hay que jugar con el valor del condensador para encontrar el voltaje necesario, para que t de a 100hz (12v)) y a 26,6hz,              (0 v) aprox.

saludos amigo


----------

